# Best Soymilk to use for steaming



## Rick (Mar 16, 2018)

I can't/dont drink dairy milk. Is there a best unsweetened organic soya milk that will perform like cows milk in steaming? Is there a different temperature requirement?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rick said:


> I can't/dont drink dairy milk. Is there a best unsweetened organic soya milk that will perform like cows milk in steaming? Is there a different temperature requirement?


Short answer no....Soy is horrible to steam.

Option 1 Try coffee black, you might like it

Option 2 t Oaty Barista milk ( unsure if this diary or not )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Oat milk is the best, Oatly Barista or Minor Figures


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll go 3rd with oatly barista. Great to steam


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'll go 3rd with oatly barista. Great to steam


And quite nice in muesli too


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

Outlying Barista is great just on its own, and as for the Oatly Chocolate drink...


----------



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

Outlying?! Darn you auto correct!


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Another vote for Oatly Barista here. Don't bother with the soy.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I will get that oaty barista as well then. I have bought the new coco vita coconut milk to try. It is good as a cold drink or with muesli but when you froth it becomes really sour


----------



## AlanW (Nov 14, 2017)

Another recommendation for Oatly barista. Almond Dream also works well.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks @Rick asking this question and really appreciate for the oatly Barista recommendations. It was bit of a mission to find it but grabbed the last one in waitrose. Easy to find original and chocolate ones but not the barista. Anyway, result is awesome. Really well with sumatra decaf beans. Froths same as milk. Missus was very happy.


----------

